# Apache beim Booten von Knoppix initialisieren



## JiPeg (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wie es im Titel steht, würde ich dringend Hilfe benötigen, eine Knoppix CD zu brennen, bei welcher direkt beim Bootvorgang der Apache mitstartet.
Also wenn ich, gleich nach dem Start, dann "localhost" eintippe, dass ich zum "Apache-Editor" komme
Ich bin leider nicht wirklich Linux begabt, deswegen mögen meine Fragen vielleicht für euch als "einfach" bezeichnet werden.

Welche Datei muss ich editieren? Ein exakter Pfad würde mir dabei sehr helfen.
Welche Befehle sind wo zu editieren?

Da es eine Art Hausübung ist, die ich morgen abgeben sollte würde ich mich sehr über heutige Hilfe freuen, jedoch kommt was kommt. 

Edit: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122053 ---> gibt mir den Pfad zu den Startskripten, jedoch welches ist hier wieder die Frage?


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Februar 2006)

JiPeg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie es im Titel steht, würde ich dringend Hilfe benötigen, eine Knoppix CD zu brennen, bei welcher direkt beim Bootvorgang der Apache mitstartet.
> Also wenn ich, gleich nach dem Start, dann "localhost" eintippe, dass ich zum "Apache-Editor" komme
> Ich bin leider nicht wirklich Linux begabt, deswegen mögen meine Fragen vielleicht für euch als "einfach" bezeichnet werden.



Hier ist keinerlei Begabung nötig - einfach nur mal auf den entsprechenden Seiten suchen. In diesem Fall verrät z. B. das Knoppix-Wiki alles nötige zum »Remastern«:
http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Remastering_Hacks

;-]


----------



## JiPeg (1. Februar 2006)

/etc/init.d/knoppix-autoconfig script

ok, die knoppix autoconfig gehört also wie folgt editiert?

# Start automounter now
/etc/init.d/autofs start >/dev/null && echo "${GREEN}Automounter started for: ${MAGENTA}${AUTOMOUNTS}${GREEN}.${NORMAL}"
fi
#
# CUSTOM SCRIPTY STUFF
#
if [ -f /etc/init.d/apache] ; then
        /etc/init.d/apache start >/dev/null && \
        echo "${GREEN}Apache started"
fi
#
# END CUSTOM SCRIPTY STUFF
#

gerade noch festgestellt: wie sicher ich diese einstellungen?
... is ja knoppix :'(
is ja alles nach dem neustart wieder weg, müssts also während meiner sitzung speichern und brennen, wie könnte das funktionieren?

danke mal für die wiki page, durchsuch grad noch deren forum


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Februar 2006)

```
# Start automounter now
/etc/init.d/autofs start >/dev/null && echo "${GREEN}Automounter started for: ${MAGENTA}${AUTOMOUNTS}${GREEN}.${NORMAL}"
fi
#
# CUSTOM SCRIPTY STUFF
#
if [ -f /etc/init.d/apache] ; then
/etc/init.d/apache start >/dev/null && \
echo "${GREEN}Apache started"
fi
#
# END CUSTOM SCRIPTY STUFF
#
```

Sieht ok aus.



> gerade noch festgestellt: wie sicher ich diese einstellungen?
> ... is ja knoppix :'(



Wenn Du den Link den ich Dir angegeben habe auch gelesen hast, ist die Frage längst beantwortet. Du musst Dir nämlich selbst die Knoppix CD bauen! 

Knoppix Remastering


----------



## JiPeg (3. Februar 2006)

danke für die direkte verlinkung, zum erstellen der neuen cd
auch auf die der deutschen version 
und deine hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Februar 2006)

JiPeg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke


Wir sind ja hier um weiterzuhelfen wenn jemand selbst nicht weiterkommt ;-)


----------

